# Adrien Broner blowing up on Twitter, says he is contemplating suicide!



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cry for attention? Or (most likely) Plain ol trolling.

Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
I'm bout to play Russia roulette with a fully loaded pistol maybe all my problems will go away!!!
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
Fuck a hater
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 4h
Let a mf say some foul shit today!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Chity chity bang bang my *****!!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Time to get another number fuck everybody .....
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I'm out here!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Fuck boxing fuck these whack ass bitch and these hating ass *****s!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
And I travel with the heat like the towel boy
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Street ***** back
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I don't care bout being dead or in jail!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I might not make it to see 25 but a lot of mfs won't make it at all!!!! #BODIES
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
I still be on that one shit!!!!
Expand
Adrien Broner ‏@AdrienBroner 5h
Mfs will die boa better stop playing!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Attention whoring at its finest.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The lad has real issues, I mean that video of him peeling that stuff off his face was downright creepy. Think he's a attention seeker..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I did like the "Travel with the heat like the towel boy" line though.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Attention whore or the cries of a spoilt little brat who doesnt like that he's being exposed again and again


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Attention whore or the cries of a spoilt little brat who doesnt like that he's being exposed again and again


27(22)-0-0

:broner


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 27(22)-0-0
> 
> :broner


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Please pull the trigger. Please.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I didn't know Maidana is that scary


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

little bitch probably couldn't even hold a gun up straight anyway.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


> little bitch probably couldn't even hold a gun up straight anyway.


sup relentless


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> sup relentless


Sup Leonard


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Schaefer and Al need to slap this guy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

weak minded.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> weak minded.


I thought he was your 2nd favorite boxer?:huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought he was your 2nd favorite boxer?:huh


:lol: no, I'm actually a bigger Paulie fan than Broner


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Says his mate hacked him now


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Dude was hacked for sure


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KarimHrdHitaMayfield ‏@KarimMayfield1 2h
@AdrienBroner ay fight Me you'll B playn the same game with ur career
Details Reply Retweet Favorite More
KarimHrdHitaMayfield ‏@KarimMayfield1 2h
@AdrienBroner this shows how much a p#$$¥ u R! u got Lil kids lookn up 2 u, u spreadn a bad mesg wit this sucka ish, keep it 2 urself Chump

Broner/Mayfield should happen first so Broner can get the shit beat out of him


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How would Broner do against Bradley?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stop the muckracking. The russian roulette phrase is what he used in a convo with AI. My guess is the actual meaning is that he is about to take a huge professional risk and fight Lucas or Maidana.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stop the muckracking. The russian roulette phrase is what he used in a convo with AI. My guess is the actual meaning is that he is about to take a huge professional risk and fight Lucas or Maidana.


Well, won't be Lucas, as Lucas-Garcia has been announce for May-Canelo undercard.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, I guess Paulie punches harder than we all thought. Seems he broke Broner's glass mind.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I hate that guy so much. I think I could do him in a street fight.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> I hate that guy so much. I think I could do him in a street fight.


atsch


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

burn1 said:


> atsch


il fly to vegas and kick off trus


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> il fly to vegas and kick off trus


Hardman Keyboard Champion.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't think I am lucky enough for it to be a serious contemplation of suicide ah well fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hardman Keyboard Champion.


il fuckin do broner bl00d I a!nt scared of n0 boXXXer


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

If you didn't realise already the guy clearly has a personality disorder....


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

If you're talking about it, you clearly don't mean it. Talking about suicide extensively is nothing more than a reach for attention.

People who are serious about killing themselves don't let anyone know about it first. They don't want to get stopped. They just go ahead and do it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Odd. I really hope he doesn't do it because then I'd have to feel bad for him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

burn1 said:


> atsch





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hardman Keyboard Champion.


Get a sense of humour.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Get a sense of humour.


American..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

His parents dindt raise him up properly. I mean just loot at his dad. There is no way he had a good dad in his life.
Thats why he is so moronic today.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Get a sense of humour.


Wasn't funny. Not remotely.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

If he need his dad to comb his hair he will probably need him to pull the trigger!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Dis ***** :rofl

He needs some help so please pick up the phone.

"Is this Adriana?"


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*I'll help! I played Kevorkian! *


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Please pull the trigger. Please.


This.

or fucking let me do it for ya. I'll gladly help.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

He WILL end up broke in a few years, no doubt about it.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

I think he is bipolar or soemthing judging by his twitter.

That said I think he just plays around on twitter whicbh in itself is just a place for people to make fools of themselves.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


:deal

I dislike him as a person and think he's way overrated as a boxer, but hardly wish death on him. A severe beating of Lucas or El Chino yes, but death, no.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

If he did happen to off himself, I wouldn't blink an eye. In terms of significance, his suicide would be on par with a fart.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie took his soul.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MyName said:


> I think he is bipolar or soemthing judging by his twitter.
> 
> That said I think he just plays around on twitter whicbh in itself is just a place for people to make fools of themselves.


this is exactly what I was thinking, that he might be bipolar. And I agree with the other poster who said there was too much nasty shit posted in this thread.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


:lol: I think most of it is said having assumed the position that he's just being a dumb cunt, and not suicidal at all. Which is _probably_ correct. But, hey, who knows? Maybe people will start twatting suicide notes now.







Foke's sake...


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> this is exactly what I was thinking, that he might be bipolar. And I agree with the other poster who said there was too much nasty shit posted in this thread.


There would be a question mark since he hasn't acted publicly like he ''acts'' on twitter.But again it's just twitter.He's not exactly schooled at Harvard.

And yes plenty of bastards on this thread wishing death on someone.Pieces of shit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


You didn't know being loud and obnoxious is annoying enough to want you dead? :verysad

Boxing fans on forums never cease to amaze me... You'll get used to the crazy shit they post eventually! Still sad, but I'm surely used to seeing dumb shit posted now.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

These young dudes are emotional.

I hope this isn't a real mental thing going on. If so? Turn to your family brotha, not Twitter.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is more emotional than a teeny bopper girl. Kinda hilariously entertaining. Hope he doesn't go all Charlie Z


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Schaefer and Al need to slap this guy


That wouldn't do anything, his dad(Floyd) needs to slap him. Can't have uncles doing a dad's job.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Broner is more emotional than a teeny bopper girl. Kinda hilariously entertaining. Hope he doesn't go all Charlie Z


It'd be wild if he started posting videos of himself punching through walls and walking down city streets at 4AM screaming for Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If this means we'll never have to hear him rap again, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If this means we'll never have to hear him rap again, then I'm all for it.


LOL Dude should play Russian Roulette with his rap career.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

cocaine is one helluva drug


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> cocaine is one helluva drug


from experience this really does sound like the disgruntled rantings of cokehead on a come down.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

JMP said:


> It'd be wild if he started posting videos of himself punching through walls and walking down city streets at 4AM screaming for Nicki Minaj.


im already one of the only Broner fans left, this would make me a super fan though... he would instantly shoot to my number favorite fighter hahaha


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


My personal take that it's horrible to wish death upon people, but it's fair game if they're using it to seek attention on twitter.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

is he dead yet?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

JMP said:


> It'd be wild if he started posting videos of himself punching through walls and walking down city streets at 4AM screaming for Nicki Minaj.


:lol: :yep


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Some pretty horrible shit posted in this thread. Can't think of a boxer I dislike enough that I'd want them to kill themselves.


He's attention seeking. Truly suicidal people (and I've known a few in my time, unfortunately) don't go telling everyone about it beforehand.


----------



## freddywak (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> The lad has real issues, I mean that video of him peeling that stuff off his face was downright creepy. Think he's a attention seeker..


what video


----------



## freddywak (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> from experience this really does sound like the disgruntled rantings of cokehead on a come down.


in the underworld, Floyd is known heavy for using caine...wouldn't surprise me if broner found out and is now trying the stuff out himself


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

freddywak said:


> in the underworld, Floyd is known heavy for using caine...wouldn't surprise me if broner found out and is now trying the stuff out himself


 stop man, you know that isn't true.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The lad has real issues, *I mean that video of him peeling that stuff off his face was downright creepy.* Think he's a attention seeker..


wtf what stuff was he peeling off his face?


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

attention seeking.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just posted a video on twitter on the bog shitting money

Fucking idiot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL Broner making folks hate life.


----------



## freddywak (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> stop man, you know that isn't true.


maybe in your world bro, but why do u think the ni99a act so damn bipolar....look at his folks, they're just naturally crazy...Floyd be on some roller coaster type shit....trust me man, the dudes a coke head....ever wonder why they've held back so many of his test samples ???


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Not really, he's just a tool


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Nah,he's a boxer aka rapper.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

freddywak said:


> maybe in your world bro, but why do u think the ni99a act so damn bipolar....look at his folks, they're just naturally crazy...Floyd be on some roller coaster type shit....trust me man, the dudes a coke head....ever wonder why they've held back so many of his test samples ???


You have Floyd confused with Margo's cheating ass.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

lol


----------

